# A9502-The new thing



## MFaulkner (Feb 14, 2011)

The new thing where we are having to name the drug, dosage administered and invoice price I have some questions on, 

we use Technetium and I understand the Technetium TC-99 part
but not sure what to put in for the dosage the example I got from medicare stated 50ml but we use 10mC at rest and 30mC during exercise. so how would i put this and 
the amount part where do I get that from? Also it states that will always be reported as one on the claim line however we use 2 doses so I am so confused, help please


----------



## pdrgos (Feb 25, 2011)

I bill off the invoice we receive from our supplier.  I double the amount because we also use two doses- stress and rest- and I document in the narrative section the total dollar amount for cpt A0502.  I do not know why Medicare wants it listed as quantity one because the rest dose is separate from the stress dose? I have given up on trying to figure out their craziness!  Pam


----------

